# Signal for Reverse Gear in RNS-510 navigation unit



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Was it resolved what is causing this error:



> Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
> Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 F HW: 3C0 035 684 F
> Component: RNS-MID H61 2625
> Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L7294106
> ...


I see two threads here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5647332-MkV-RNS-510-9W7-Bluetooth-CAN-Gateway-Coding-error
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5566373-CAN-Gateway-Malfunction-after-RNS510-MDI-install
But no solution.

I have the same problem with my '06 Jetta with retrofitted RNS-510 rev. E and in my friend's '09 CC with retrofitted RNS-510 rev. F


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

I will exchange CAN gateway, as I can see in links - both cars have very old Gateway.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Spacewalker said:


> I will exchange CAN gateway, as I can see in links - both cars have very old Gateway.


Which one would you recommend? I have a 7N0 (V1 label in VCDS) in my '06 Jetta and still have this error.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Michał.
This one I have.

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602

But I have no SAT NAV - H version. As you know firnd of my have already H with this same gateway and no problem. We will compare SW version in Gateway, perhaps it is SW issue. It is only one way to get Reverse signal ..... CAN gateway.
F4 - reverse switch is going to J519, but you have all reverse light etc, so no need to check this - its only mechanical switch. If Bordnetz , door controlers , ECU, and I think Climacontrol also (because have close outside went clap when car is in reverse) recognize reverse gear all should be good. What I will do is focus on the gateway.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

This is what I have:

```
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530     HW: 1K0 907 951
   Component: J533  Gateway   H27 0602 
   Revision:   H27       Serial number: 020610F1001058
```


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

It is exactly this same what I have.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Further reasearch says L revision of the 7N0 CAN GW does not help:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ding-error&p=76851329&viewfull=1#post76851329

Not my car, old CECM, so I am not sure...


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Anybody has retrofitted US-spec E/F revision and does NOT have this error?


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

maloosheck said:


> Anybody has retrofitted US-spec E/F revision and does NOT have this error?


 Interestingly enough I cannot find any scan without this code.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you try SW update after instalation SatNav ? Try anyway, if not higher SW, try re-load existing one.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Spacewalker said:


> Did you try SW update after instalation SatNav ? Try anyway, if not higher SW, try re-load existing one.


SW in CAN GW or in NAV?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

I will focus on the SatNav. But non of my friend have this SW which is already in your unit. Of course you can downgrate, but before you need enable in Adaptation possibility to DOWNGRATE software. 
SW Update checking CAN durring instalation, who know what elese can do. Anyway - not a lot of possibility to fix this problem. 

If in measure block:
Door card recognize REVERSE GEAR (mirror down etc) 
ECU
CEM (reverse bulb) 
RVC

Focus on SatNav. Perhaps you will find some in Service Menu but there can be only info from CAN. I can get lower SW for US market RNS 510, but as I said , nobody have this what you have already. 

I will try anyway 
"Jest zabawa , jest ryzyko"

BTW - both this car have RED DOT matrix cluster. Friend of my have Premium color (CAN gateway exactly this same) and no problem. Did you try to mark BAP in SatNav cooding ? To see what will happen ? Perhaps nothing, but try it.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

to maloosheck

clear up your inbox, trying to send you a PM

Vic.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

You can post here. We goona test it with new V2 CAN Gateway 7N0 907 530 L. Hope it will help.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

I tend to believe it is new gen of 09 CECMs - the ones with Comfort built in - that causes the Nav NOT to throw the code.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

maloosheck said:


> Anybody has retrofitted US-spec E/F revision and does NOT have this error?


Summary: I had the RNS510 E with sw2625 then changed the unit to the one with sw3680 and then upgraded it to 3690 and never had that error on the 2010 Jetta.

My Gateway is: Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951

H07 0081

Details:
Installed rns510 Ewith 2625 and had no errors then installed rns510 E with 3680 and had no errors either

When I upgraded it to 3690 the screen showed it did some update to the gateway










but still keep in mind I didn't have any issues with the unit that had sw2625 and with the unit with sw3680 prior to updating the firmware


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

digitalextremes said:


> Summary: I had the RNS510 E with sw2625 then changed the unit to the one with sw3680 and then upgraded it to 3690 and never had that error on the *2010 Jetta*.


Which should confirm my theory about the RNS-510 requiring new CECM...


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Just a thought: Have you checked to see if the pins on the old rns and the new rns are at the same spot for the backup camera? (The reverse gear signal pin)
I don't have backup camera installed to I never enabled those bits in rns settings and in the gateway settings that would need the reverse gear signal.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

There is no reverse gear signal pin. All messages are sent via CAN-BUS.



digitalextremes said:


> Just a thought: Have you checked to see if the pins on the old rns and the new rns are at the same spot for the backup camera? (The reverse gear signal pin)
> I don't have backup camera installed to I never enabled those bits in rns settings and in the gateway settings that would need the reverse gear signal.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

in that case, like you suspect, the issue is most likey with the new RNS not understanding the signal from the older gateway.

Someone should try flashing the RNS with the 3690 disk to see if the gateway gets updated before replacing the gateway.

OEM 3690 firmware disk is available for consumers for $20 + shipping from VW literature website.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

digitalextremes said:


> Someone should try flashing the RNS with the 3690 disk to see if the gateway gets updated before replacing the gateway.


I did it some time this week and the error code is still there as far as I recall. I get the full scan some time tonight.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

It's a strange issue.

The protocol seems to be same for communication on the can-bus because the RNS does understand other signals coming from the can gateway so why not that one specific signal...

Do all the people with the issue have backup camera installed? That's the only time RNS cares about the reverse gear...


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

digitalextremes said:


> It's a strange issue.
> 
> The protocol seems to be same for communication on the can-bus because the RNS does understand other signals coming from the can gateway so why not that one specific signal...


It does not seem strange, if you realize that the reverse signal is broadcasted by CECM. And there are few CAN protocols in use.



digitalextremes said:


> Do all the people with the issue have backup camera installed? That's the only time RNS cares about the reverse gear...


So far all the people I was able to contact with 06-09 cars that retrofitted the E/F version of RNS, whether they have the RVC or not, reported this error.

However, I am almost 100% that E version must be backwards compatible with the previous versions for the sake of not storing two different kind of spares in the warehouse. And it is probably just a matter of coding.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

I installed rvc on my 2010 a Jetta noticed something that i wanted to share.

1) Even if the video cable is not plugged behind the RNS, it still shows the camera screen (but black) when the car is put in reverse, if RNS gets the reverse signal from the gateway I've the can bus then what's the point of tapping the reverse wire for the camera?

My camera only shows content when headlights are turned off and the car is put in reverse, if headlights are ON then I get a black screen when RNS shows the camera screen when in reverse, anyone knows what tue issue could be? Less power then headlights are on or something else?


----------



## ToeMoss (Nov 29, 2010)

digitalextremes said:


> I installed rvc on my 2010 a Jetta noticed something that i wanted to share.
> 
> 1) Even if the video cable is not plugged behind the RNS, it still shows the camera screen (but black) when the car is put in reverse, if RNS gets the reverse signal from the gateway I've the can bus then what's the point of tapping the reverse wire for the camera?
> 
> My camera only shows content when headlights are turned off and the car is put in reverse, if headlights are ON then I get a black screen when RNS shows the camera screen when in reverse, anyone knows what tue issue could be? Less power then headlights are on or something else?


I noticed your first observation in my case, too. My guess is that the Gateway tells the RNS head unit to switch to camera when in reverse, because its configuration is programmed as RVC ready. I would think the reverse wire tapping is for purely powering the RVC. Basically, when it's powered, the RVC is able to send its video signal to the RNS head unit. So this is why we're seeing blank screens (if unplugged or whatever) when in reverse.

I'm not sure about the second part. When you say it shows content, do you mean when it's working? As in it's getting a video feed from the RVC? For me it will still switch to the camera off or on.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

So the rvc needs power from two sources? I ran a wire to the fusebox as well besides connecting one of the three wires to the rear reverse light.

Camera works as expected when headlights are OFF but shows me blank screen instead of the video when headlights are ON so I am thinking this has to so with voltage.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Issue resolved, went for a drive and now the camera works with lights OFF or ON, it was the voltage.

I had the car ON for w while during installation, must have drained some juice.

Maloosheck, are you still reading this thread, based on my experience do you know what the purpose of tapping the reverse wire is? Does the camera really need power from that wire as well as the wire that goes to the fuse box? The car seems to be getting the reverse signal from the gateway.

Is it that the older rns510 needed signal from reverse wire instead of the can bus / gateway?


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

digitalextremes said:


> Issue resolved, went for a drive and now the camera works with lights OFF or ON, it was the voltage.
> 
> I had the car ON for w while during installation, must have drained some juice.
> 
> ...


The way I understand it is that the wire that is used to tap into the reverse light acts as an ON switch for the power to the camera. For example - there is 12 Volts all time available for the camera but it's not until reverse is engaged that the camera turns "ON". This would make sense since I believe by using fuse slot #16 for power for the RVC, there is always 12V available so a switch would be needed, otherwise the camera would be on all the time.

As for the issue, I also have this same issue in my GLI 07 with a RNS-510 rev E unit installed and the RVC. I did not have this error until I installed the RVC and had to check off "camera installed" in the 37-Navigation

So does anyone have an update on this?


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Same issue.*

Same issue:

1 Fault Found:
01550 - Signal for Reverse Gear
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:

GLI 07 with a RNS-510 rev F installed and the Tiguan RVC (with controller).
I did not have this error until I installed the RNS-510 Rev F. With older rev C, no soft errors.
Anyways it works fine, just for the soft error.

CAN Gateway: 1K0 907 530 AD
CCEM: 3C8 937 049 AB


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Digging up an old thread, but I'm getting tired of seeing these messages anytime I scan my car. Did anyone ever find a solution for this? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 K HW: 3C0 035 684 F
Component: RNS-MID H08 4366 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L4194027
Coding: 00010440010000100006
Shop #: WSC 01972 111 12345
VCID: 2B5FF1BE4A0B4E79EB2-807E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 919 859 
Component: NAR V7 8050 

1 Fault Found:
01550 - Signal for Reverse Gear 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 205
Mileage: 215528 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:11:38

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 K HW: 3C0 035 684 F
Component: RNS-MID H08 4366 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L4194027
Coding: 00010440010000100006
Shop #: WSC 01972 111 12345
VCID: 2B5FF1BE4A0B4E79EB2-807E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 919 859 
Component: NAR V7 8050 

1 Fault Found:
01550 - Signal for Reverse Gear 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 205
Mileage: 215528 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:11:38

​


----------



## VWingAUDIbrit (Sep 3, 2008)

Also wondering if a solution has been found. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeBlaaanc (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello,

I don't mean to resurrect a thread but I wanted to notate some findings for anyone retrofitting a reverse view camera (backup camera) on these cars that I discovered.


The reverse signal CAN error doesn't seem to affect any operation of the RVC. 
For whatever reason on my car (2006 Jetta) I had to tap the passenger side pin 1 of the reverse light connector. Tapping into the driver side did not seem to work from what I could tell, this might differ on the GTI. 
To test operation of your RVC you MUST have the trunk lid closed!

I hope this helps someone!


----------

